
Free ideas. Just add execution. - terpua
http://venturehacks.com/articles/laserlike
======
nazgulnarsil
i've seen a few articles doing the same thing but none of them have given away
any decent ideas.

~~~
nivi
That's what I liked about Mike's blog. The ideas are good and detailed.

------
lancashire
A collection of problems would be more valuable.

------
agentbleu
[http://thenextweb.org/2008/05/29/the-innovation-problem-
no-o...](http://thenextweb.org/2008/05/29/the-innovation-problem-no-one-else-
cares/)

------
agentbleu
what a load of crap.

~~~
agentbleu
Typical coming from a VC though.

